# Persistent Hives



## kmkastanek (Jan 5, 2021)

1 yr old V had serious allergic reaction over a month ago with unknown cause. Hives have persisted around neck and dorsolateral back, less severe but still noticeable and now with hair loss and flaky, dry skin. Have seen vet and tried steroids. Steroids only helped shortly and never fully resolved hives. Started fish oil supplement and sardines twice weekly. Any other solutions and remedies welcome!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

My Vizla Kody had started to lose his hair near his ears on his head and got spotty on his back. You could pet him and hair would just pull away. We got him checked for mites....nothing was found. My BAE and I both thought it was sebaceous Adentitis....decided to treat on our own with a Can of Tuna with olive oil for breakfast and dinner with his normal food along with primrose oil pills....cod liver oil and triple omega 3-6-9 pills with each meal. Gave it a month and saw results and his coat is back to normal and as pretty as ever. He doesn't shed a lot anymore either even when you really pet him and give him some scratches.


----------



## kmkastanek (Jan 5, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> My Vizla Kody had started to lose his hair near his ears on his head and got spotty on his back. You could pet him and hair would just pull away. We got him checked for mites....nothing was found. My BAE and I both thought it was sebaceous Adentitis....decided to treat on our own with a Can of Tuna with olive oil for breakfast and dinner with his normal food along with primrose oil pills....cod liver oil and triple omega 3-6-9 pills with each meal. Gave it a month and saw results and his coat is back to normal and as pretty as ever. He doesn't shed a lot anymore either even when you really pet him and give him some scratches.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

He also got bumps on his skin and some of it was almost Rash like*

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmkastanek (Jan 5, 2021)

Did you see any side effects with that high of fat diet? And how long did you continue this regiment after noticing an improvement?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

It was about 2 months when the results were clear. No side effects were seen. We used Tuna with olive oil By starkist. Along with primrose oil....3-6-9 omega fish oil gels and cod liver oil gels.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmkastanek (Jan 5, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> It was about 2 months when the results were clear. No side effects were seen. We used Tuna with olive oil By starkist. Along with primrose oil....3-6-9 omega fish oil gels and cod liver oil gels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


How did you determine your dose for the fish oil and cod liver oil gels?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Let me retract my memory statement as I have been corrected by my BAE. 

Here is the site









Sebaceous Adenitis Vizsla - images description and treatment


sebacious adenitis ; vizsla; predisposition, vet; skin condition, immune mediated, lesions, crusty, sebaceous; treatment; fish oils; quistel;




www.vizslahealth.net





Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Now he is a complete Animal!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's completely normal for them to have hair loss after having hives. Even had one have hair loss from a bee sting. The hair loss is just due to the quick swelling of the area.
If the bump turns crusty after the the swelling goes down, your going to see flaky skin. 
Some dogs get skin infections after an allergic reaction. My go to has been adding fish oil to the diet. Bathing with miconahex + triz, and adding a antibiotic if I felt it was needed.
If he keeps getting reoccurring hives, then start trying to eliminate thing from his diet.
Wipe him down after outings , and use a baby detergent to wash all of his things and be sure to rinse them twice.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Was this "itchy" to the dog? (sebaceous adentis) did he want to scratch it a lot?


----------



## Tennyson (Jul 28, 2020)

kmkastanek said:


> 1 yr old V had serious allergic reaction over a month ago with unknown cause. Hives have persisted around neck and dorsolateral back, less severe but still noticeable and now with hair loss and flaky, dry skin. Have seen vet and tried steroids. Steroids only helped shortly and never fully resolved hives. Started fish oil supplement and sardines twice weekly. Any other solutions and remedies welcome!
> View attachment 103052
> View attachment 103053
> 
> We had a similar experience (pretty identical to your picture) with our vizsla at 11 months. The vet said it was basically “puppy pimples” that go away as their immune systems mature. We noticed that the “break outs” occurred more frequently when he was playing with dogs for an extended amount of time and they were very active. (Maybe from sweating?) the bumps did go away when he hit 13 months . I started washing him down with a wet wash cloth with an antibacterial soap and used coconut oil on him (topically), I can’t say for certain that it worked as the bumps would come and go...but I did think that it was helping. These were suggestions I read online. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rocket (11 mo ago)

kmkastanek said:


> 1 yr old V had serious allergic reaction over a month ago with unknown cause. Hives have persisted around neck and dorsolateral back, less severe but still noticeable and now with hair loss and flaky, dry skin. Have seen vet and tried steroids. Steroids only helped shortly and never fully resolved hives. Started fish oil supplement and sardines twice weekly. Any other solutions and remedies welcome!
> View attachment 103052
> View attachment 103053


My pup Rocket, 10 months, looks just like that! Same places too. He had several hive “attacks” prior to hair lighting in color, some dandruff, and patchy hair loss. Vet put him on antibiotics for a week. No change. I’ve got him on Purina Pro Sensitive Skin and add natural salmon oil. He gets an oatmeal bath weekly. We’re only 10 days into this regimen.
How’s your pup doing?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

My boy got very similar looking bumps on his head after having meat that wasn’t part of his normal diet. We cut poultry completely out and he’s not had them since BUT in my experience the flakiness persisted after this as the bumps scabbed over and the hair loss came with this. It took about 3-4 weeks for the skin and fur to return to normal but the reaction itself wasn’t present anymore, just the aftermath. Just had to stop him scratching at the dry skin to prevent further complications. Good luck. Allergies (if they are allergy related) are a difficult thing to determine. It’s interesting to me that a few vizsla owners experience these bumps though.


----------



## 88997 (9 mo ago)

A-arons Kodster said:


> My Vizla Kody had started to lose his hair near his ears on his head and got spotty on his back. You could pet him and hair would just pull away. We got him checked for mites....nothing was found. My BAE and I both thought it was sebaceous Adentitis....decided to treat on our own with a Can of Tuna with olive oil for breakfast and dinner with his normal food along with primrose oil pills....cod liver oil and triple omega 3-6-9 pills with each meal. Gave it a month and saw results and his coat is back to normal and as pretty as ever. He doesn't shed a lot anymore either even when you really pet him and give him some scratches.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

My V is having this same skin issue I think, and it has gotten worse since it started in mid-June. He’s also had frequent diarrhea we can’t figure out. Guessing some kind of allergy. He’s been on restricted diet and now isn’t allowed to roam free in our backyard in case he’s eating a plant or something else he’s allergic to. Frustrating…

It’s actually hard to see normally but early morning, when the sun is low and hits at the right angle, it looks HORRIBLE. Got this pic of it. Strangely, given how it looks (makes ME itchy) he doesn’t seem to find it itchy (tho I’ve never explicitly asked him and gotten a definitive answer…).

Started as small bumps near his shoulder, they slowly spread down his back, and when a bump goes away I guess it turns into a little dry patch that makes hair either sit differently or maybe fall out. Poor guy 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Elizabeth&Scout (4 mo ago)

Rocket said:


> My pup Rocket, 10 months, looks just like that! Same places too. He had several hive “attacks” prior to hair lighting in color, some dandruff, and patchy hair loss. Vet put him on antibiotics for a week. No change. I’ve got him on Purina Pro Sensitive Skin and add natural salmon oil. He gets an oatmeal bath weekly. We’re only 10 days into this regimen.
> How’s your pup doing?


Hi Rocket,
Did you find this regimen effective? I am having the same problem!


----------



## Elizabeth&Scout (4 mo ago)

kmkastanek said:


> 1 yr old V had serious allergic reaction over a month ago with unknown cause. Hives have persisted around neck and dorsolateral back, less severe but still noticeable and now with hair loss and flaky, dry skin. Have seen vet and tried steroids. Steroids only helped shortly and never fully resolved hives. Started fish oil supplement and sardines twice weekly. Any other solutions and remedies welcome!
> View attachment 103052
> View attachment 103053


Did you find that the fish based diet improved it? I am having the same issue


----------

